# Melchizadek - Uncircumsized but Saved?



## Mushroom (Sep 14, 2008)

Would the example of Melchizadek show us that, at least prior to God's covenant with Abraham, there were those who were outside of Abe's line who were elect? How long did this continue? Even Lot was only Abe's nephew, and separated from him before the covenant that instituted circumcision, but is later called righteous, and whose departing Sodom occured after its institution. What of Job?

Were there believers outside that line during the Egyptian enslavement? What of Jethro?

Jesus commends the faith of the Canaanite/ Syrophonecian woman as great, as well as the Roman Centurion's. Does this indicate that even then there were those of the elect that dwelt outside of the tents of Jacob?

Jesus stated that none come to the Father but through Him, so it is evident that from that time forward all of the elect would consist of those who believe on Him, but what about prior to that, and what are, if any, the theological implications of that?

Just curious about these things.


----------



## TimV (Sep 14, 2008)

Brad, I think we get more than a little hint of salvation being of faith rather than race from the beginning. If Abraham could field 200 plus young men trained for battle, then it's safe to say that only one out of every 1000 people in the original "church" i.e. Abraham's household were descendants of Abraham.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 14, 2008)

Was Melchizedek an earthly King, or the Heavenly King?

Interesting thought.

In a general sense, though, it is clear from the Word that though God chose to bring Salvation THROUGH his Covenant people, he also worked in the lives of those outside the camp. Rahab springs to mind as well.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 14, 2008)

> Jesus stated that none come to the Father but through Him, so it is evident that from that time forward all of the elect would consist of *those who believe on Him*, but what about prior to that, and what are, if any, the theological implications of that?


I should have qualified the bolded part with the word 'knowingly', meaning they would know His name and what He accomplished in His earthly ministry. All those ever saved have believed on Jesus, just some prior did so with the specifics veiled.


----------

